# Best Self cleaning Coating



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

All,

My dad has recently bought a new car, a 2000 mile Vauxhall Meriva.

My dad also hates washing cars, and when he does its the one bucket and a sponge method..... He also admires my black A4 which is wearing CQuartz UK, and has asked me if I can do something similar on his silver Meriva.

To try to prevent him having to wash it too often, i'm looking for recommendations for coatings that repel dirt and "self clean" as much as possible.... ultimate looks and gloss are far less important for this application.

So, what do you guys recommend?

thanks


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

mbaker said:


> All,
> 
> My dad has recently bought a new car, a 2000 mile Vauxhall Meriva.
> 
> ...


No coating can do what you want it to do. The self cleaning is mild compared to a proper wash. Drive down a muddy road, and its dirty till you clean it.
I have found the best a coating will do is if it has dust and rain dirt on and more rain will help keep it cleaner.

Dont believe the hype


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

While self cleaning to the point of never washing or staying presentable after driving through mud is a fantasy, some products do a better job than others in dealing with normal day to day wear and tear.

The best I've found in that area are:

1. Kamikaze
2. 22ple HPC 
3. Gyeon Syncro

Have run these products on fleet vehicles that receive no washing aside from getting rained on and they generally always look good from 10ft away.

Nose to paint, you'll see some dirt/flaws but in general, they perform well with respect to looking good with minimal effort.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

budgetplan1 said:


> The best I've found in that area are:
> 
> 1. Kamikaze
> 2. 22ple HPC
> ...


2 questions, 
Kamikaze, would that be ISM?
and 
Are they ranked in any order or just as you thought of them?
Thanks

D


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you thought about going along the lines of carpro hydro or Gyeon wet coat. I know it won't last as long as a ceramic coating but they take like 5 minutes to apply and jet wash off, then you've got protection for a good 6 weeks.


----------



## BadgerRivFan (Nov 8, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> 2 questions,
> 
> Kamikaze, would that be ISM?
> 
> ...


I follow BudgetPlan1's posts on the U.S. forums, so I'll take a guess at what his reply will be...

The coatings mentioned are in fact ranked in order of Budget's preference/recommendation to you.

For Kamikaze, he uses Miyabi (2 coats) + ISM (1 coat) and even tops it with their infinity wax. Overcoat is used for maintenance. My guess is he would suggest you use Miyabi Coat topped with ISM to meet your objective of best self-cleaning ability.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Why????*

Why bother as you said yourself he doesn't like to wash cars and wont use a safe method so its pointless,

it really amazes or annoys me that people can say they like cars spend loads of cash buying them just to ruin them, what is it to much money and not enough common sense ???

OR

Pure lazyness??





Why spend the money when you cant be botherd to look after it, what if I brought a dog and dident take care of it, someone would be mad or I would be up in court, same principal


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Rian said:


> Why bother as you said yourself he doesn't like to wash cars and wont use a safe method so its pointless,
> 
> it really amazes or annoys me that people can say they like cars spend loads of cash buying them just to ruin them, what is it to much money and not enough common sense ???
> 
> ...


It's not the same principal. It's like one person buying a dog and giving it a bath once every 6 months using johnson shampoo and another person buying a dog and bathing it once a week in expensive dog shampoo and brushing it everyday. Either way the dog gets looked after. It's just the owners preference.

As said a thousand times on here, most people are happy with swirl city and will say that their car looks clean. We are mental and strive for perfection where possible.

I drive a focus and look after it as best I can. If someone wants to buy a Ferrari and take it to the local hand car wash then so be it!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

shaunyshaun1234 said:


> It's not the same principal. It's like one person buying a dog and giving it a bath once every 6 months using johnson shampoo and another person buying a dog and bathing it once a week in expensive dog shampoo and brushing it everyday. Either way the dog gets looked after. It's just the owners preference.
> 
> As said a thousand times on here, most people are happy with swirl city and will say that their car looks clean. We are mental and strive for perfection where possible.
> 
> ...


Okay so your right its not the same principal these things just annoy me I got a bit carried away, but my point still stands, why bother coating if the person cant be bothered to maintain the paint, in the first place seams like a waste of the person applying its time and ours for replying to the thread!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I suspect when the OP says Their Dad 'hates washing cars' it's more a case of him having no interest. Keeping a car clean is, to most people a necessary evil.

I would refrain from saying these people just cba or are lazy in any way.

We are the minority and I can tell you, lots of people think we're a weird mob!:buffer:
They simply cannot understand anyone getting pleasure from cleaning a car.

May I suggest you just give Dad;s car a decent prep, clay polish and a good coating of any durable wax or sealant.
That way it will always shed more dirt and be easier to rinse and keep tidy.

Harry


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

westerman said:


> We are the minority and I can tell you, lots of people think we're a weird mob!:buffer:
> They simply cannot understand anyone getting pleasure from cleaning a car.


I have to agree with this. My wife's friend arrived at our house on Saturday just as I was about to wash the wife's car. I looked at how dirty it was and ended up washing her's as well. 

She was really pleased but did think I was a little mad. As I was going round cleaning it, I kept thinking of all the stages it would need to get it looking half decent, even though it's only a year old. These hand car wash places have a lot to answer for...! 

Back on track, I'd go with anything like gyeon wet coat or something simple like BSD, at least it's cheap and easy to keep reapplying. That way it's not too much wasted effort.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> 2 questions,
> Kamikaze, would that be ISM?
> and
> Are they ranked in any order or just as you thought of them?
> ...


Pretty much listed in order of preference. Our cars done in Miyabi x 2, ISM x 1 and maintained with Overcoat.

After watching 22ple for over a year, 25k miles however, I have a suspicion that it might be pteferrable for a 'no maintenance' solution.

I haven't had a chance to watch the Kami go that far with no maintenance whatsoever. Current untouched Kami fleet vehicle is only around 5k miles in and while it's leading in self cleaning w no maintenance, only time will tell if it will remain as such...just have to wait and see.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

BadgerRivFan said:


> I follow BudgetPlan1's posts on the U.S. forums, so I'll take a guess at what his reply will be...
> 
> The coatings mentioned are in fact ranked in order of Budget's preference/recommendation to you.
> 
> For Kamikaze, he uses Miyabi (2 coats) + ISM (1 coat) and even tops it with their infinity wax. Overcoat is used for maintenance. My guess is he would suggest you use Miyabi Coat topped with ISM to meet your objective of best self-cleaning ability.


Hey, I know you!

Yep, that's about the size if it..


----------



## Darth_Vader (Apr 22, 2018)

If your Dad already has a pressure washer, maybe you could encourage him to get a snow foam lance and then he might start to enjoy washing his car.
I doubt that he would then follow it up with a two (or even 1) bucket wash, but it might be better than the current situation.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I’ve been using Adams paint sealant on my van and I must say I’m very impressed by it, van still looks good even though it’s not been washed for a few weeks.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Armor All Shield Wax, perfect for the lazy


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

HydrO2. Spray on rinse off! Don't use on a car freshly washed with car shampoo containing added gloss properties or waxes.


----------

